# Name Your Imperial Guard Regiments!



## Dobson

I think it'll be great if we get a list of all the Imperial Guard Regiments people here use.

I'll start with my fledgling force.

*4th Drenius Air Cavalry "The Iron Flight"*


----------



## KingOfCheese

At the moment...

The Baronian 9th Regiment


----------



## comrade

Currently mine combined:

*The 3rd Red Army Excursion Force*


----------



## Samu3

*Name: Vostroyan 231st Regiment "Tau's Bane"*
*Motto: Firstborn, First to the the Fight*
*Battlecry: Ave Imperitor, The FirstBorn Stand!*


----------



## the-ad-man

name: magrathean 42nd
motto: dont panic
battlecry: hit like a surprised sperm whale!

i love hitchhikers


----------



## fynn

no formal reg name yet, but there known as Bad company, and no not after the game, but from the origional comic story as seen in 2000 A.D
(and im still trying to find a copy of there logo they used)


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

Name- 3rd Thoth Armored Cavalry Regiment

Nickname- The N'go Bangles


----------



## jaws900

Name - Catachan 146th devision
Nickname - The red Cobras
Moto - "Anyone without blood on there blade doesn't eat tonight"


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Name: Urban Foxes Infantry Regiment and Winter Wolves Armoured Regiment
Motto: If it isn't one of us, Eradicate it
Battlecry: "For the true birth of Humanity!"


----------



## Yllib Enaz

26th Dominion Infantry Regiment
94th Fendahleen Armoured Regiment


----------



## Jezlad

Rogers RuffNecks


(the boss was affectionately titled "Roger" after ripping a Chaos Lord a new arse in assault... 3 hits, 3 wounds - dead)


----------



## Brother Emund

3rd Jirmania "Deathshead" Regiment


----------



## shas'o Thraka

This has already been done several times....


----------



## IanC

The Aurelia 301st

Formed by a merging of the Aurelia 105th and the Aurelia Drop Troop 49th during a long campaign.

(which is basically how I explain taking some of those oh so lovely FW Elysian Drop Troops  Plus it helps fill in some fluff for my Veterans in a Vendetta)


----------



## Scathainn

Blood of Ruin Division 428-6.

Khorne Guardsmen....


----------



## HOBO

shas'o Thraka said:


> This has already been done several times....


And shall continue unabated for years to come no doubt:biggrin:

Mine is the Jjojosi 7th Armoured Regiment, based in the Ultima Segmentum, and is split into its various Battlegroup, Naval Tactical Wing, and associated Companies/Squadrons etc.


----------



## chromedog

Mine are the Nova Castria 99th Colonial Guard regiment.

Nova Castria is a mining world. They mine Unobtanium and Handwavium that is shipped to the Forge worlds to aid in the fabrication of Space marine and other PLOT armour.


----------



## CaptainWertze

I'm still working on my fluff but currently my guard all fit into one of two regiments. My infantry all come from one and my armour from the second:

36th Patagan "NightHawks" - Col. Kriton
-Notable Companies:
--> A Company - Major Glade
--> B Company - Capt. Gazzala 
--> E Company - Capt. Wertze (These guys are base of most of my army lists)
--> H Company - Capt. Gelding

23rd Patagan Armoured - Col. Schultzky

Basically they all hail from Planet Patagaz, a rich industrial world, which became largely corrupted by chaos, eventually forcing entire planet into civil war. The two regiments I use are ones who remained loyal to the Emperor and eventually prevailed. I haven't worked out much for the 23rd Armoured yet, but the 36th "NightHawks" are a merged Regiment of the 36th Patagan Mechanized and 116th Patagan Heavy Infantry and so comprise both mechanized and foot elements (yes I admit, just my excuse to put mech and foot guard in same regiment  ). They are well equipped and well lead with high survival rates and so consist largely of veterans. All the models I use in my army lists are E or H company.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Mine are known as the 24th Oxo commandoes, AKA the Gravinators.


----------



## Luisjoey

Venzarl Recius 77th

Venzarl is a system invented by me to make all my battles


----------



## Khazaddum

Mine are the 619th Flying Spears, "Hit Fast, Hit Hard"


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH

The Valrain'tal 72th Eternity Wardens

They are a highly elite infantry unit favoring CC and defensive operations.
They come from Valrain’tal, which is a massive space station that houses the remanmit of the unit’s home world after it was destroyed by the Orks and Chaos. They have a high number of priests and Commissars in their unit to make sure they never fail in service to the Emperor and to the memory of their home world.


----------



## Aktar09

37th Varnexian Armoured Regiment "The Eradicators"


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

Aktar09 said:


> 37th Varnexian Armoured Regiment "The Eradicators"


Do you use allot of Leman Russ Eradicators in your army? 'Cause that'd be a pretty cool theme .


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, I don't collect guard, but the Imperial Guard to be featured in my story, "The Shadows", are the remnants of the 166th Steel Legion.

Warcry: In the Emperor's Name!

Edit: Here's the link, if you want to check it out.


----------



## Amoeba Bait

I play the Cadian 224th, AKA: The Remanos City Guard


----------



## Niffty

The Voltstan Corps 19th Regiment
Motto: Ashes to ashes, Death take it all

Chaos Undivided traitor guardsmen. Little armored transport, but supported with siege weapons. City fighters, terror experts and well trained in fighting in dangerous environments coming from an ash wastes Hive world.


----------



## Arkeoptrix

I've been writing about an Imperial Guard regiment I made up called the Bastille Hive Smashers. Guys who are urban combat experts, trained in surveillance and dense industrial and city warfare specialists. Their home world Bastille is a massive hive complex of people that in my story is currently under siege by the Tyranids...


----------



## Corporal Chaos

My long forgotten Regt. The 31st Irregulars. A rag tag bunch of misfits and malcontents that break the rules whenever they damn well please. A patch work of remenents of other armies that is pulled together by a strong willed Col. He has been known as The Duke. LOL... The fact that I have not fielded them in several years has me thinking that I need to bring them back to the fronts again.:read:


----------



## Cabochard

Name: Irysian 36th Mechanised "Crimson Caps"
Motto: "Let's save this planet so the Templars can blow it up later!"
Battlecry: "For the honor of Irys!"
Notable Details: Attached to Marshal Brant of the Black Templars to thank him for saving Irys from a splinter of Hive Fleet Kraken. Paint their hats red to identify each other.


----------



## Fallen

Name: Smilodon 16th PDFEF (Planetary Defense Force; Expeditionary Force) "The Renowned" 

the PDFEF sent from the system capital of my DIY system home of my DIY Marines.


----------



## jaysen

Western Infantry of the Millitis Perigons.


----------



## Antonius

Cadian 9th Mechanized Infantry Rgt (formerly cadian 9th light infantry rgt until merger with 62nd Steel Legion)
Cadian 112th Armoured Rgt
These two form the Taskforce "Iron Storm" which is basically good enough justification to play a mech army . Led by Lord General Antonius, who rides the leman russ "Hammer of Retribution" because he's a fearless bastard who leads men from the front instead of being a pussy and hiding in a bunker or leviathan, of which I had made a homebrew datasheet just for lulz. Must say I can't stop saying mehtal bawkses when I play the army


----------



## Bloodwake189

I am new to this but I'm making one and I'm thinking of calling it Fortis Bellatore's or Brave Warriors in Latin. Each of them are given a special Pair of tags, one reading their name rank and number, the other says "Reborn Unto Death"


----------



## Corporal Chaos

Mine are the 31st Irregulars. Elements of all known guard units fill the ranks. These remenants are cobbled together to form the 31 Irregulars. Fits my collection well though I have a high presence of Tallarn Desert Raiders the core is still generic. Heavy infantry presence with some armor support. They have no home world to speak of and are always deployed and all seperate and abandoned/forgotted units are welcome to join. They are also known as the "Legionairs" as they have never served on any of their home worlds.


----------



## Haskanael

all 23 Netherheim Regiments


----------



## curtislee

These should all be added to the database.


----------



## Calistrasza

Drop 3C, 97th Pyka Airborne

Deploying in a Valkyrie is the easiest way to get around on Pyka, a forge-world notable for the presence of the Apsida titan legion. The ash wastes are so thick that they bog down even super-heavy tracked and wheeled vehicles, walkers and flyers are among the only things that can get around. Almost all Pykan units are therefore airborne, with a few regiments raised going immediately to the Interior Watch, a non-Mechanicus PDF element parallel to the Skitarii of the forges.


----------



## The_Helghast

Name: The Helghan Empire
regiment nick name: Visari's vanguard
allegiance: independent (they are evolved humans that hate humanity...therefore the imperium)
Motto: FOR HELGHAN! FOR THE EMPEROR!(Visari) shortly followed by the singing of Helghan forever.

also here's the link to the guard army data base http://imperialguardarmydatabase.hostzi.com/Impguard.html

mines in there but WARNING! TL;DR imminent.


----------



## Archon Dan

I don't yet play IG but have been working on the backstory of my regiment. I hope to post it soon in the home brew. But for now:
Avoxian 501st. Thinking an elite, rapid-strike force for them.


----------



## Fallen

Archon Dan said:


> I don't yet play IG but have been working on the backstory of my regiment. I hope to post it soon in the home brew. But for now:
> Avoxian 501st. Thinking an elite, rapid-strike force for them.


so vets in chimeras and vendettas?:laugh:

Edit: and Ogyns...and... *insert expensive stuff here*

Edit #2: you should totally get an ogyrn to put on your Tomb Stalker base...it wouldn't expect it.


----------



## neferhet

The Zamoran Black Furyes 
From sub-sector Zamora. more than half of them have turned traitors


----------



## Archon Dan

Fallen said:


> so vets in chimeras and vendettas?:laugh:
> 
> Edit: and Ogyns...and... *insert expensive stuff here*
> 
> Edit #2: you should totally get an ogyrn to put on your Tomb Stalker base...it wouldn't expect it.


Why don't you just bankrupt me now?! The Avoxians abhore Abhumans. They'll tolerate Psykers so long as their presence ensures victory. 

Which wouldn't expect the other?



neferhet said:


> The Zamoran Black Furyes
> From sub-sector Zamora. more than half of them have turned traitors


Wouldn't that cause Zamora to come under suspicion? If they are supplying Guard that all seem to go traitor, the Inquisition would claim the whole sub-sector was tainted and destroy it. Unless it was really valuable of course.


----------



## curtislee

Thanks Helghast, having to use my phone for internet access so couldn't get the link


----------



## Words_of_Truth

11th Abhuman Auxiliary Regiment


----------



## The_Helghast

curtislee said:


> Thanks Helghast, having to use my phone for internet access so couldn't get the link


No problem curtislee, your doing a service to us so it was the lest i could do.


----------



## Xaric

392th Fabulous Bunker boy's Regiment


----------



## Garrowan5th

5th Garrowan Heavy Infantry - veterans in carapace armour, high number of storm troopers. Started as PDF of a Space Marine world (angels of Black Blade) but over 5000 years, developed into 20+ regiments who accompany the Astares to war. The 5th is one of the most prestigeous. 

Motto - Fighting Fifth - Long may they march on!

Battlecry - Garrowa and the Angels!

- also, armour is from 1st Household Cavalry. Same battlecry.

92nd Dramarians - carapace armoured trench fighters, use skill at arms and heavy artillery, with chimera rushes, instead of massed numbers. Rivalry with the Krieg.

Motto - Through Skill at Arms

Battlecry - Dramar!


45th Kohort of the Legion of Narcissus - traitor guard, made up of platoons of regular guard and cultists(conscripts) backed by ogryns and veterans, with some armour.

Battlecry - for Kryldho!!

And the newest in progress - 2nd <unsert name> Cavalry(Skyborne) 
Valkyrie and grav-chute borne veteran squads supported by massed sentinels

Motto - Invictus Aeronautica!

Battlecry - Feet First into the Eye!


----------



## Midnight Blue

The Avalon Sappers- WWI-style Guardsmen that have a fondness for explosives and stealth. As given to infiltration tactics as mass rushes.


----------



## Mossy Toes

604th Chardonus (traitor)
1184th Death Korps of Krieg.


----------



## tomcat912

Mine at the moment is:

Name: The Beren Prime Boarders.
Battle cry: WE WILL TAKE THE FIGHT TO THEIR SHIP, OR TO OUR GRAVES!


----------



## Moriouce

A thought that lingers in the back of the head is the Valhalla 315th siege regiment know as the Steel Mammoths. Lots of artillery!


----------



## Iraqiel

Mine is the Zazirian 809th, a battlegroup from a tribal/zulu system in the segmentum obscuris, who has a strong affiliation with both the Mechanicum and the Schola Progenium, and who are led by an exiled Cadian general.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=705


----------



## Achaylus72

Ro'Ko'Han 1,947th "Fighting Chaos Sea Eagles"

Motto: "Ro'Ko'Ha 1st. We owe no loyalty to the false emperor".


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard

93rd Saphra Armored Regiment


----------



## Immortal walrus

Rygol 104th combined arms, made up of the remains of the Rygol PDF and the Rygol 28th armoured corps


----------



## don_mondo

13th Arkiv'l Regiment 
RT era models (ie from the Archives)

1st Lustrian Regiment
Yes, a Lizardman IG army, with poison arrow frog sentinels, turtle shell tanks and a stegadon basilisk.


----------



## demonictalkin56

The Gallifreyan 42nd.
Combining my two favourite sci fi influences


----------



## Abbadon Blackwolf

right now my custom made imperial gard regiment The 476th Auphusian Firstborn has implemented 18 other regiments and their leader is Lord General Arien Blackwolf because of her eyes and her blood thirst for revenge on the enemies of the God-Emperor.


----------

